# Burstner e-contol lcd panel



## cal22mx

Hi can anyone help with this one-

We have aquired a late 2005 747-2 last friday with the e-contol sytem- Over our first weekend the e-control kept beeping and showing full waste water tank when it was completely empty. All i could do was unclip the e-control (not e-box) from its mounting to shut it up, but then I had no lights etc!

Well I then thought- I will fill the waste tank up and try it again - 

It stopped beeping , but , the e-contol comes on , lcd screen flickers about then goes off after approx 20 seconds. no icons ever appear on the screen. everything off!

I emptied the tank and tried again - stiill the same 20 seconds then off.

I read the manual and it said to replace some of the plugs in the rear of the e-box with some other ones they supplied- It looks like they must short out the system- I put these in and I have got all circuits back on 
but i have no e-control - you have to turn on and off at e-box


Do any of you know if this is a duff control or ebox or is there a reset 

Any help/advise would be appreciated before its a trip to the dealer

Many thanks 

Mal


----------



## cal22mx

*e-contol*

forgot to mention - bought it private from a friend


----------



## tonybvi

Hi Mal
I have a 2005 Burstner Elegance with, I assume, the same e-box setup. 

When I first got my van I had a similar problem with the waste water alarm going off at random intervals, sometimes in the early hours of the morning! - this was solved by getting a set of replacement sensors in the tank as these "multi rod" sensors are notoriously unreliable. After some while the new sensors started to trigger the alarm when the tank was empty as well. However I have overcome this by making sure that I give the sensors a really good clean (a bit fiddly to get to) every time I clean out the waste tank every few months. No problems since then. 
I therefore suspect your original problem was one of faulty or dirty sensors rather than with the e-box.

I also had a similar problem with the e-box display illuminating but no icons showing and then shutting down again. This happened quite a bit when I first got the van and I simply took the lcd display box off its mounting and either transferred it to the second mounting point or clipped it back in firmly into the original mounting point. The weakness seemed to be in the mount as, for example, when it was mounted over the habitation door it often switched itself off when I slammed the door. Before I had time to get this sorted under warranty the box seemed to fix itself and I have had no problems since. I haven't fiddled with any of the plugs in the main box under the floor as this looks a bit scary to me!! 

In summary try cleaning the waste water sensors in the tank (wipe with a cloth with neat washing up liquid, for example), and try simply remounting the lcd display unit shoving it on pretty firmly!

It may work but no promises.

Tony


----------



## cal22mx

*thanks for the reply and info*

Many thanks Tony for the reply

I cannot get to the tank main opening as there are 2 extra batteries on top which are very securely fixed- will take me a while to get them out, tried last night but it is bolted on down the rear of the seat and looks a nightmare to get to- Just my luck! I can see the wire going into the tank for the sensor - but I couldnt get it out - is there a knack of getting it out

I have put the control panel in both sockets but still get same blank screen - it comes on -lights up but all goes black - no icons showing at all- then whole system off after 20 seconds

I will try a new back up battery in the lcd contol - just in case. If not then its to the dealers

Cheers

Mal


----------



## tonybvi

Bad luck Mal with the tank opening. - some design issue there! My tank opening is right in the middle of the floor under the carpet and is a doddle to get to. A mate of mine had a 2005 747 and I know that he had the same issue with his waste sensors and that replacement of the sensors solved the problem of the alarm going off all the time. He fitted the new sensor himself and said that it was an easy job (he is an engineer however!).

I can't help you any more with the lcd display box - my solution of giving it a good wiggle about on its mounting clearly doesn't work for you. 

I hope changing the internal battery may work - let me know how you get on. Good luck
Tony


----------



## tonybvi

Mal

Another thought assuming that you can get the lcd display box working (have you tried cleaning the contacts?). As I am convinced that the problem with the waste alarm is down to the sensors rather than the e-box then a temporary fix would be to simply disconnect this sensor. In my van there is a set of snap fit connectors bundled up beside the main e-control box in the double floor. Either by trial and error or by following the wire back from the sensor the connector for the waste water sensor can simply be disconnected. This would stop the alarm going off although you would have no waste level reading but you probably have a good idea by now of how often you need to empty the tank depending on useage.

Tony


----------



## Jezport

I have found that biological washing powder seems to clean most things soaked in water. So how about filling the waste tank with warm water and some disolved bio powder, take it for a drive, then leave it for an hour to soak.


----------



## cal22mx

Good idea jezport - looks like I am off out tonight for a spin !


----------



## cal22mx

Just an update - Have cleaned tank out and replaced the back up battery in the e-control , but , still same 20 seconds on then off again.

I have cleaned all the contacts and even isolated the tank sender from the e-box .

So its reluctantly off to the dealers - Will let you know the outcome

Mal


----------



## Jezport

Keep us updated, as I am condidering buying a Burstner. :idea: Or you could sell me yours.


----------



## tonybvi

Mal

Another thought has just occurred to me. The e-control switches off the 12v system automatically if the leisure batteries drop beneath a certain level of charge. This is to prevent the batteries becoming damaged through a complete discharge. The system will power up again once the batteries have been recharged. Are your leisure batteries OK - try leaving on EHU for several hours then see if the 12v will stay on. It may not work but if it does it may save a potentially expensive trip to the dealers.

Tony


----------



## Jezport

Sorry to hijack this thread slightly, but I am going to look at a Burstner 747 or 2 next week.

What should I check for on the E control and the Electroblok?

Am I best looking for a slightly older model without the E control?


----------



## cal22mx

Tony - 

Thanks for the info - but even if the batteries are duff I would of expected it to come on when on EHU .I will try it though!!! I am just glad that they supply you with some extra plug in sockets for the back of the e-box - at least I have power ,just no information

Its booked in for hab check on 5th Oct and I have mentioned the e-control to them, so will see what they say 

I may take it in earlier for them to have a quick look just in case they need to order any parts


Other than that all is ok


Mal


----------



## MalanCris

Mal, I had the same problem with my Burstner T680 two years ago in France. Could not get lights, pump etc working as the screen had gone black. I managed to short some of the circuits to get power to lights & pump but had to get a new e-unit sent out to Spain. New unit worked a treat. I later spoke to another Burstner owner who had had to replace the e-unit SIX times!

I have now changed the Burstner for a Rapido - end of problem :lol: :lol:

Mal


----------



## cal22mx

Just a quick catchup on this problem -

Dealer has now said its a duff e-box and only way forward is to have a new one ordered - as its out of warranty --->

£750 plus vat plus fitting plus 4 to 6 weeks delivery time!


Going to keep old box and maybe get it repaired?


I have also had a diesel chip installed which I am looking forward to seeing if there is a vast difference as people have said.

Thanks for the replies everyone

Mal


----------



## mauriceheather1

*burdtner e control*

If you click on burstner there is history on the e box you mibht find helpfull. My friend is now on is forth one" sorry, cheers maurice


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Grey water*

Hello

What I did with mine when I had a similar problem was get a hose pipe in there with a jet head on and spray the inside as much as you can. Apart from curing my problem with the E box it also gave the tank a very good clean out. I was shocked at the gung that came out. We full time in our Ellie and rinse out the grey tank every week, but washing it out with the hose was an eye opener.


----------



## cal22mx

UPDATE 21.10.09

Hi all - just got a new ebox before the weekend - not bad delivery from from the dealer - took only 5 working days. Well impressed as was warned could be up to 5 weeks.

Well I unplugged the old one and plugged the shiny new one in - rushed into the motorhome and turned on the e-control 

Guess what - same problem - lcd starts with black screen - beeps then turns all off after 20 seconds - I was so dissapointed!! Dealer said checked system and it was definately e-box.

So last weekend I was at a motocross event and there must have been at least 20 747 & 748 `s there as well as the new shape ones - I went and asked to borrow one of the e-controls from another owner - and you guessed it my old ebox started up straight away!!! 

So I rang dealer who said very sorry - would order new econtrol panel - will credit me for ebox - part now ordered - they will speak to tecnician who made diagnosis etc etc econtol is nearly £400!!!!!! 

Hopefully the end to my problem is close.Will let you know- 

Mal


----------



## cal22mx

UPDATE 21.11.09

Just collected the replacement E-control today- took 3 weeks+ this time

Now installed and working fine!!!!

So if the lcd screen acts up and system shuts down go to a motocross meeting as there will be loads of 747/748 there for you to try their e-control- will save you a load of time at the dealers!

Mal


----------



## Jezport

We ended up buying a Frankia in the end, as all the 747s we looked at had faults and bits missing etc


----------



## smugorwhat

*Waste water sensor*

Hi Mal,

Did your new e control solve your waste water random beeping, or is that still disconnected?

Cheers

Keith


----------



## cal22mx

Hi keith - yes it has stopped the waste tank showing full - even when its empty. But, I had cleaned the sensor within the tank . (see the posts earlier) so this may have cleared that problem

Mal


----------



## MichaelD

*Burstner E-Box Control Panel*

Hi like Mel we too have an e-box display problem. 
Should somebody have the answer we would love to hear from you. Whilst trying to switch the Pump from Off to On/Auto in our Burstner Elegance 591 the lcd screen on the display went black and switch-off completely after twenty or thirty seconds. We changed the little battery in the control box display but that hasn't helped. We're somewhat stumped with no lights or pump but whilst plugged in to the mains have power to the three pin sockets etc. Our motorhome is less that five years old and done under 10,000 miles so hardly used. 
Any help anybody can give welcome. 
Thanks, M&N


----------



## cal22mx

Hi Micheal 

The e-control turns off automatically if the battery drops below a certain voltage - Have you checked the leisure batteries are ok and the fuses from them are ok may not be charging due to a blown fuse - On our m/home there are some next to the battery in the engine comp and also next to the extra batteries in the m/home itself. 

On e/h does the lcd panel switch on at all - even if it just goes to a black screen- if not have you checked all the little terminals on the back of the lcd panel are clean . If you have a second place to plug the lcd panel into does that work? 

Our problem, in the end,was with the lcd panel - but it took a new ebox and then lcd panel - lots of money and aggro to get to that point plus 5/6 weeks. 

Have you got the plugs to put in the back of the ebox to use it without the lcd? 

Hope this helps a little 

Mal


----------



## Roamers

We also have a burstner delphin T680 5years old.
Our E control stopped working on first day on trip to portugal.
Lucky we had solar power but couldn't use water pump.
We know it is e control as we tried a friends one, so if you
know someone who has same system and will let you try their's would save a lot of messing around.

You can by pass e control by plugging in the cable that came with van
into back of e box. 

Think it is very poor that after paying so much for van, that you have to replace an expensive item so soon.we also have very low mileage.


----------

